# custard powder



## jessiquina

can anyone explain to me what custard powder is. i got a cookbook as a gift and the cake recipes call for this. what can be substituted? :crazy:



also, some icing recipes call for caster sugar. this is equal to superfine, or more like 10x?

you know, while i'm at it. .. i have some ganache recipes that call for invert sugar. and they say to buy it at specialty shops, but i can use corn syrup, right? 
thanks for the help.


----------



## chocoman

Jessiquina,
here is a definition of invert sugar. Maybe that will help.

*invert sugar*








 insalata
instant cocoa
instant flour








invert sugar







 Irish breakfast tea
Irish coffee
Irish mist
 *Definition:* Invert sugar is created by combining a sugar syrup with a small amount of acid (such as cream of tartar or lemon juice) and heating. This inverts, or breaks down, the sucrose into its two components, glucose and fructose, thereby reducing the size of the sugar crystals. Because of its fine crystal structure, invert sugar produces a smoother product and is used in making candies such as fondant, and some syrups. The process of making jams and jellies automatically produces invert sugar by combining the natural acid in the fruit with granulated sugar and heating the mixture. Invert sugar can usually be found in jars in cake-decorating supply shops.

--Copyright (c) 1995 by Barron's Educational Series, from _The New Food Lover's Companion_, Second Edition, by Sharon Tyler Herbst


----------



## mudbug

Custard Powder

No, superfine would be like powdered sugar. Just look for "baking sugar" it's in between regular sugar and powdered sugar, easily found at any grocery.


----------



## pjm333

custard powder is basically cornstarch..substitute equal parts cornstarch for custard powder


----------



## archie

Yes substitute cornflour but also add in some vanilla essence if liked. Custard Powder is basically cornflour (cornstarch)+vanilla flavour+Annattto and curcumin (for the yellow colour) and when you make it up you add sugar and milk ahd heat it slowly.


----------



## jessiquina

hey thanks you guys.. its funny, i have been baking for a few years now, but have never run across these ingredients until now.


----------



## felixe the dog

You can substitute invert sugar but it does have specific properties and merits in baking. Some corn syrups do have a % of fruitcose present so you will have to check the specs on the side of the bottle, don't just substitute any cornsyrup or glucose as the fructose is hygroscopic and helps as an anti-staling and browning agent. You may also try a % of honey as it contains fruitcose and glucose, but I don't know how the taste and color will affect the end product.
Yes you can substitute cornflour for custard powder, but be aware that different cornsflours (wheat or corn base) do have slightly different results depending on the recipe and also if the consumer has dietary requirements. I would stick to the custard powder if I were you, you should just be able to buy some at the supermarket!

Regards,
Felixe.


----------



## pastrytracy

I had never seen custard powder before you posted this and I was in World Market yesterday and saw it! I had not previously seen it in the grocery. I don't think I would actually eat it as directed, but it may be interesting to experiment with it.


----------



## jessiquina

thanks again guys. i dont really shop that much, but i will look for it at the store one day!


----------

